# ID this old scrollsaw please?



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Can you identify this old scrollsaw? It's got a spring loaded upper clamp on the upper (stationary) arm.

Is it worth keeping?

It runs smooth once the engine buzzes once. Haven't tried putting a blade in it or anything.


----------



## bobfromsanluis (Jul 23, 2016)

This type of scroll saw was the industry standard for decades, but the newer models like RBI Hawk, Hegner and a few others have a different type of mechanism that result in a smoother operation. Given the color of the one you have there, it might be a Powermatic model. I had a similar model made by Delta, uses transmission oil to keep the gears lubricated, and if everything is locked down well, they run fairly well. I was glad to sell it after coming across a used RBI Hawk, both saws were the same size throat depth, but the new saws run much smoother, much more quiet, and the blower works a lot better. You might get some good life out of this saw, but if you plan on doing much scroll saw work, upgrading to a newer model will bring you much more enjoyment of using the saw. The newer models most have a built in dust blower also, a very helpful accessory that allows you to keep cutting as the area where the blade is cutting is constantly being blown clear so you can focus on following your cut line.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Bob,
Thanks for the reply.
After a bit of digging, I found that it's most likely a 1930s Duro 24" sold by Montgomery Ward.

It also looks like there's a pump built in. If you look closely, you can see a tube and fitting behind the pulley, that runs up into the lower arm. Diagrams I've seen show a rubber tube running down to the press foot.

Links to a couple of the catalogs:
This link shows the blower tube attached to the press foot (pg 11)
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/270/192.pdf
This link shows the back cover with the oil fill fitting at the top and the fifth fill level tube (pg 32):
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/270/5728.pdf

What do you think? Is this better than my Delta 40-560?


----------

